# How much water does a family really need?



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*While designing the water cistern (rain catchment system) I was trying to calculate how much water was needed for a year. I went on line and the consensuses was 100 gallons per day per person. This seems extremely high to me. So I am asking what do you all use per day / per person---excluding irrigation. My current design will store approximately 90,000 gallons. The roof surface area will capture this amount and more. So at the beginning of the dry season, the cistern would be full but have to last a year. So do I have enough stored or do I have to have a well?

All replies are welcome and appreciated.*


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

tmttactical said:


> *While designing the water cistern (rain catchment system) I was trying to calculate how much water was needed for a year. I went on line and the consensuses was 100 gallons per day per person. This seems extremely high to me. So I am asking what do you all use per day / per person---excluding irrigation. My current design will store approximately 90,000 gallons. The roof surface area will capture this amount and more. So at the beginning of the dry season, the cistern would be full but have to last a year. So do I have enough stored or do I have to have a well?
> 
> All replies are welcome and appreciated.*


Are you on a community water system now where you get a bill? You would be able to see what your current usage is.

That may seem like a lot of water, but it is the complete opposite of the 1 gallon per day that is the absolute bare minimum we often see in prepping recommendations.

My question, how will you store 90,000 gallons? A pond? A cistern?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

It all depends on how far you have to carry it by hand. 
hydration 1 gallon per person day 
dishes about the same 
strain the dish water to flush the toilet,
showers 5gallons is enough, also save for the toilet
laundry 5 gallons "

Lots of ways to save water without doing without


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

weedygarden said:


> Are you on a community water system now where you get a bill? You would be able to see what your current usage is.
> 
> That may seem like a lot of water, but it is the complete opposite of the 1 gallon per day that is the absolute bare minimum we often see in prepping recommendations.
> 
> My question, how will you store 90,000 gallons? A pond? A cistern?


First, thank you for the reply. The cistern is to be built under the house with external access for occasional clean out of built up dirt / sludge. The house cistern will receive and hold the 90,000 gallons. I don't get a water bill, apartment complex pays for all water.

So I am trying to see what is the actually water usage is for a family. I would prefer not to drill and RECORD a well. I am positive during a water shortage or as a fund raising mechanism, local government will want to slap a meter on and charge owners for pumping the water or worse want to confiscate for the betterment of all.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

mike_dippert said:


> My household averages about 14,000 gallons/person annually. While we don't needlessly waste water, we don't go out of our way to conserve either.
> 
> I estimate we could reduce that by 30% with grey water reclamation, without changing any usage patterns.


Thank you for your reply. Your usage is more in line with what I figured. The numbers quoted on the internet must be for people watering their golf course sized lawns. Your numbers multiplied by the family size says I would have enough water stored.

All waste water will be reclaimed for irrigation, after flowing through a two tank septic system. All most drinking quality discharge----almost, don't plan to try drinking. Not in my lifetime.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We use approx. 10,600 gallons of water a year having high efficiency toilets, appliances, etc. We are also are pretty strict on water conservation (you have to be with a large family). Part of that is having a "covert" rainwater collection system in the basement. In large part because of the way our house was built on on a slope with more of the basement exposed in back of the house than the front. Essentially two of our downspouts actually go into the ground and then into the basement where we have a row of 100 gallon polymer drums. One feeds into the next and so on. When (if... as it has not happened yet) they all fill up it goes down the drain. We use this as our reserve but we also keep, use and rotate through a large stock of bottled water and 1 gallon jugs. We currently use the water for plants and other no human consumption roles but I have a filter system ready to go if need be.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Tirediron said:


> It all depends on how far you have to carry it by hand.
> hydration 1 gallon per person day
> dishes about the same
> strain the dish water to flush the toilet,
> ...


Tirerdiron, Thanks for the reply. The water will not be carried at all, plumbed from cistern into filters and then into house. All water dispensing equipment will be water saver types (faucets, toilets, showers, dish washers, etc.).

All waste water will be recycled for irrigation purpose. This is to be a modern everyday type house, with all the modern day living features. The only real difference is the water is provided from the sky. If there were to a long lasting severe drought, then all of your suggestions would come into play and be put into action.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> We use approx. 10,600 gallons of water a year having high efficiency toilets, appliances, etc. We are also are pretty strict on water conservation (you have to be with a large family). Part of that is having a "covert" rainwater collection system in the basement. In large part because of the way our house was built on on a slope with more of the basement exposed in back of the house than the front. Essentially two of our downspouts actually go into the ground and then into the basement where we have a row of 100 gallon polymer drums. One feeds into the next and so on. When (if... as it has not happened yet) they all fill up it goes down the drain. We use this as our reserve but we also keep, use and rotate through a large stock of bottled water and 1 gallon jugs. We currently use the water for plants and other no human consumption roles but I have a filter system ready to go if need be.


Covert? Is it illegal to catch rain water there? It's only semi legal here.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Covert? Is it illegal to catch rain water there? It's only semi legal here.


Not at all, but everything I do is covert. If one person outside of my circle knows I have water storage in basement then as far as I am concerned everyone does. Besides, legal today could easily become illegal tomorrow.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> Not at all, but everything I do is covert. If one person outside of my circle knows I have water storage in basement then as far as I am concerned everyone does. Besides, legal today could easily become illegal tomorrow.


That's true. It's legal here as long as the rain runoff wouldn't flow into an arroyo that feeds another "water way". That pretty much covers the whole state. My water tanks are out of sight.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> We use approx. 10,600 gallons of water a year having high efficiency toilets, appliances, etc. We are also are pretty strict on water conservation (you have to be with a large family). Part of that is having a "covert" rainwater collection system in the basement. In large part because of the way our house was built on on a slope with more of the basement exposed in back of the house than the front. Essentially two of our downspouts actually go into the ground and then into the basement where we have a row of 100 gallon polymer drums. One feeds into the next and so on. When (if... as it has not happened yet) they all fill up it goes down the drain. We use this as our reserve but we also keep, use and rotate through a large stock of bottled water and 1 gallon jugs. We currently use the water for plants and other no human consumption roles but I have a filter system ready to go if need be.


Sentry, Thank you for the reply. I am starting to feel a bit better on my design. I originally planned for 20 gallons per person =100 gallons per day usage. That meant I would need 36,500 gallons per year. I felt the 90,000 gallons provided a solid safety margin. After reading the requirements from the internet (80 to 130 gallons per person / per day) I was worried I had badly under designed. This info is very helpful.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I just checked an old water bill. Each bill shows 13 months of water use. My wife and I use an average of 2000 gallons per month or 1000 gallons per person per month. We never tried to conserve but we are both naturally frugal with everything (except maybe water).


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

cabindweller said:


> You need at least 1 gallon of water per person per day for 3 days. A normally active person needs to drink at least one half gallon of water each day. You will also need water to clean yourself and to cook. (This means a family of four needs 12 gallons of water in their emergency supply.)


Thanks for the reply.We always store bottle water, as the ultimate back up. The main question was is 90,000 gallons of water enough for a family of 5 for a year. Too many doubtful water consumption calculations on the internet.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

hiwall said:


> I just checked an old water bill. Each bill shows 13 months of water use. My wife and I use an average of 2000 gallons per month or 1000 gallons per person per month. We never tried to conserve but we are both naturally frugal with everything (except maybe water).


Hiwall, thanks for your response. Your consumption is a lot closer to my estimation. At 1,000 gallons per person, I am still within my margin of safety, 60,000 gallons (family of 5) and 90,000 gallons in cistern. In a really bad year, we would have to scale back but still leaves almost 1.3 years without any rainfall. I am feeling a bit better. Even with half the normal annual rainfall, I am good for several years. Comfort zone increasing.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

We're a family of 4. We average about 9000 gallons per person, per year. (36K total per year)


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> *While designing the water cistern (rain catchment system) I was trying to calculate how much water was needed for a year. I went on line and the consensuses was 100 gallons per day per person. This seems extremely high to me. So I am asking what do you all use per day / per person---excluding irrigation. My current design will store approximately 90,000 gallons. The roof surface area will capture this amount and more. So at the beginning of the dry season, the cistern would be full but have to last a year. So do I have enough stored or do I have to have a well?
> All replies are welcome and appreciated.*


All you need are crickets, waxworms, butterworms, and a few cans of meaty dog food, and your cistern......you'll do just fine, oh, and the occasional spoon of ice cream, perhaps.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/reptiles/information/SelectingYourLizard.php

Excerpt: *Good food sources include crickets* because they contain very little chitin (the shell or indigestible exoskeleton in insects). Mealworms can be offered occasionally, though they are not as good because they have more chitin than meat. This can eventually block the lizards gut if this is the only food they are offered. *Soft larvae foods like waxworms and butterworms, pinkies for larger lizards, and occasionally a good quality, meaty dog or cat food are also good choices.*
Bright green and yellow vegetables and various fruits are good, even offered occasionally to the confirmed insectivore lizard. *Iceberg lettuce is not recommended due to its lack of vitamins and food value, only providing mostly liquid and some fiber.*
It is very difficult to duplicate a lizards natural diet, so in captivity *we need to add vitamin and calcium supplements to prevent deficiencies.*
Provide your pet lizard with a *bowl of fresh water daily, or water that drips on plant leaves for those who need to lick up dew drops."*

Notice, oh Great Green One, it says nothing about *"ice cream."* However, I suppose that could count as the "calcium/vitamin supplement." (Now, you just keep tugging on that beard........)


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

According to my water meter we used 55 gallons per person per day,100 ccf of water = 748 gallons ,so it doesn't matter how you look at it ,its lots of water .Showers ,laundry ,cooking ,about a good size swimming pool every 90 days or so .My last water usage was $80.00 per 90 days. Now that my daughter works there is more laundry do to her uniforms also.Doing some math ,in Arizona summer a typical swimming pool can loose 20,000 gallons per year to evaporation ,lots of water and money just for a hole in the ground .My sister wanted to buy a 20,000 gallon plastic tank but at $20,000 was a little expensive . I don`t wash my car nor spray the lawn and so far the only garden is my daughter`s aloe plants but soon I will start my vegies so more water usage ,we have a well that haven`t been used in 20 years ,needs a pump and re-piping but the filter system was real expensive for drinking water so it was never used for that purpose ,just the lawn ,someday I will tried to re activated it .Anyway water is needed and I`m hoping that the government here in Miami sees it fit to spend some money into more efficient ways to process dirty water into clean and I convince my family into taking less showers?


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

ZoomZoom said:


> We're a family of 4. We average about 9000 gallons per person, per year. (36K total per year)


ZoomZoom, First thank you for your reply. I am really starting to feel a lot more comfortable in my design. You an all the other forum members responding makes me feel this design will work.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Is it legal in your state?

The information below is the same information in the infographic. Contact the experts at Acer Water Tanks for more information about rainwater harvesting and safe water storage in a Pioneer Water Tank.

Alabama

Rainwater harvesting and rainwater collection are considered a private property right in Alabama. There aren't any current rebates or tax incentives for the state but there are several mentions as well as workshops on rainwater on the state website as well as the State college websites. From the Alabama Cooperative Extension System: Rainwater Harvesting in Alabama

Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Alabama Department of Environmental Management. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Alaska

Rainwater Harvesting isn't illegal in Alaska and is used as a primary source of water for many inhabitants. Groundwater harvesting is heavily regulated but can be purchased as a water right with the State of Alaska. Learn more about rainwater harvesting in Alaska: The Cold Climate Research Center.

Arizona

Arizona does not currently have anything making rainwater harvesting illegal. House Bill 2363 (2012) established a joint legislative study committee on macro-harvested water. The committee shall study, analyze and evaluate issues arising from the collection and recovery of macro-harvested water, including reviewing scientific data on surface water, rainwater harvesting, methodology costs and benefits, potential impacts on water rights, downstream users, and potential aquifer management issues and groundwater management issues. House Bill 2830 (2012) allows the governing body of a city or town to establish an energy and water savings account that consists of a designated pool of capital investment monies to fund energy or water savings projects in public facilities, including rainwater harvesting systems (Arizona Revised Statutes §9-499.16).

Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Alabama Department of Environmental Management.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water. There are a growing number of tax incentives and rebates in Arizona:

https://www.tucsonaz.gov/water/rebate

Arkansas

Arkansas Code Annotated § 17-38-201 (2014) declares that the State Board of Health "shall allow the use of a harvested rainwater system used for a non-potable purpose if the harvested rainwater system is: (1) designed by a professional engineer licensed in Arkansas; (2) is designed with appropriate cross-connection safeguards; and (3) complies with Arkansas Plumbing Code."

Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Arkansas Department of Environmental Quality. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

http://acerwatertanks.com/is-rainwater-harvesting-illegal/


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

California

Rainwater harvesting systems are legal in California, as long as they comply with the California State Water Resources Board requirements.

Assembly Bill 1750 (2012) enacted the Rainwater Capture Act of 2012. The bill authorizes residential, commercial and governmental landowners to install, maintain, and operate rain barrel systems and rainwater capture systems for specified purposes, provided that the systems comply with specified requirements. A landscape contractor working within the classification of his or her license would be authorized enter into a prime contract for the construction of a rainwater capture system if the system is used exclusively for landscape irrigation.

Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the California State Water Resources Board. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Colorado

Colorado residents are legally allowed up to two rain barrels for rainwater harvesting systems that comply with the Colorado Water Conservation Board. Collecting more than what is allotted is still illegal as well as groundwater harvesting.

In 2009, two laws were passed that loosened restrictions. Senate Bill 80 (2009) allowed residential property owners who rely on certain types of wells to collect and use rainwater (Colorado Revised Statutes §37-90-105). House Bill 1129 (2009) authorized ten pilot projects were captured precipitation was used in new real estate developments for non-potable uses (Colorado Revised Statutes §37-60-115).

House Bill 1016 (2015) updates criteria and guidelines for rainwater harvesting pilot projects with the goal of incentivizing applicants, and applies lessons learned from previous pilot projects.

House Bill 16-1005 (2016) allows residential homeowners to use two rain barrels, with a combined capacity of 110 gallons, to capture precipitation from their rooftops. The collected precipitation is required to be used on the property where it is collected, and may only be applied to outdoor purposes such as lawn irrigation and gardening.

Connecticut

There aren’t any current regulations against rainwater harvesting nor are there incentives to be found within Connecticut.

Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Connecticut Water Planning Council. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Delaware

There aren’t any current regulations against or for rainwater harvesting in Delaware. Learn more about rainwater harvesting in Delaware: the University of Delaware.

Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Delaware Department of Natural Resources. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Florida

Rainwater harvesting is encouraged in Florida with tax incentives and rebates being offered by several local municipalities.Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Florida Department of Water Resource Management. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Currently offering rebates, contact your local dealer Rain Harvesting Supplies for more information

Georgia

Rainwater harvesting is legal in Georgia and is regulated by the Department of Natural Resources in the Environmental Protection Division.Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Georgia Water Council. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Hawaii

Rainwater harvesting isn’t illegal in Hawaii or on any of the islands, and is regulated by Regulated through Department of Health and Safety. Senate Concurrent Resolution 172 (2008) encouraged county water boards to study and promote water conservation through rainwater collection. According to this resolution, there has been a long history of rainwater collection in the state but primarily in more rural areas in the past.Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Hawaii Department of Health and Safety. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Idaho

It’s legal to harvest rainwater in Idaho and there aren’t any regulations currently legislating it for the state. The University of Idaho released a pamphlet about rainwater harvesting in Idaho: here.

Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Idaho Water Resource Board. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Illinois

It’s legal to harvest rainwater in Illinois. There are currently two Illinois state statues:

In 2009, Illinois created the Green Infrastructure for Clean Water Act which relates to water conservation, efficiency, infrastructure and management while promoting rainwater harvesting (Illinois Revised Statutes Chapter 415 §56).
House Bill 991 (2011) amended the Homeowners’ Solar Rights Act. It requires that within 120 days after a homeowners’ association, common interest community association, or condominium unit owners’ association receives a request for a policy statement or an application from an association member, the association shall adopt an energy policy statement regarding: (i) the location, design, and architectural requirements of solar energy systems; and (ii) whether a wind energy collection, rain water collection, or composting system is allowed, and, if so, the location, design, and architectural requirements of those systems (Illinois Revised Statutes Chapter 765 § 165/20).
Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Illinois Environmental Protection Agency. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Iowa

It is legal to harvest rainwater in Iowa, there aren’t any current state statues. The state of Iowa has a page about stormwater: here.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Kansas

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Kansas but you may need to apply for a permit to do so if you plan on using the water for anything other than for domestic purposes.”The Kansas Water Appropriation Act” protects both the people’s right to use Kansas water and the state’s supplies of groundwater and surface water for the future.

The law is administered by the Kansas Department of Agriculture’s Division of Water Resources, which issues permits to appropriate water, regulates usage, and keeps records of all water rights in the state. It is illegal for individuals in Kansas to use water without holding a vested right or applying for, and receiving a permit to appropriate water from the Division of Water Resources.

The exception is water used solely for domestic purposes – that is, water primarily used for the household, watering livestock on pasture, or watering up to two acres of lawn and gardens. No permit is needed for that class of water usage.” – The Kansas Department of Agriculture

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Kentucky

It is not illegal to harvest rainwater harvest in Kentucky nor are there any current state statues regarding it. More information about the state of Kentucky’s use of rainwater can be found: here.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Louisiana

Louisiana does not prohibit rainwater harvesting but there are city wide statues against water cisterns, dating back to hundred years ago when yellow fever was around. The current statute for New Orleans is:

Sec. 82-55. – Covers required for cisterns. All cisterns, the water of which is used for drinking or culinary purposes, shall be provided by the owners thereof with suitable covers. (Code 1956, § 59-3)

Pioneer Water Tanks exceed all requirements for water storage applications for the Louisiana Department of Environmental Quality. Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Maine

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Maine. Maine has issues with groundwater pollution from stormwater runoff and in certain areas like in Portland, are issuing stormwater runoff fees to pay for the systems that regulate it: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Maryland

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Maryland. The bigger concern is groundwater pollution from rainwater. There has been a statute for a tax on stormwater runoff that has since been repealed. In certain localities in Maryland, incentives to rainwater harvest are given: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Massachusetts

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Massachusetts. The State of Massachusetts offers more information: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Michigan

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Michigan. There is State of Michigan Act 625 of 2012 encouraging it as well as other conservation practices: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Minnesota

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Minnesota. The State of Minnesota encourages safe use of rainwater: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Mississippi

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Mississippi.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Missouri

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Missouri.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Montana

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Montana. The State of Montana encourages safe use of rainwater: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Nebraska

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Nebraska. The State of Nebraska has some information about rainwater harvesting: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Nevada

Nevada water rights as it pertains to rainwater harvesting are being contested currently. According to the Reno Gazette-Journal (link) it may not be legal unless you are directly using the water for wildlife. Assembly Bill 198 (2015) requires the Legislative Committee on Public Lands to conduct a study on water conservation and alternative sources of water for communities in the State. The study includes a comprehensive review of alternative sources of water, including capturing rainwater amongst other things.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

New Hampshire

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in New Hampshire.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

New Jersey

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in New Jersey.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

New Mexico

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in New Mexico and is highly encouraged by the state government. Learn more about rainwater harvesting in New Mexico: here.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water. There are many tax credits and incentives for rainwater harvesting in New Mexico as well.

New York

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in New York. Learn more: the State of New York Rainwater Harvesting Manual

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

North Carolina

It’s legal to harvest rainwater in North Carolina but there are several laws in place regarding it as well as storage regulations.

House Bill 609 (2011) directs the Department of Environment and Natural Resources to provide statewide outreach and technical assistance regarding water efficiency, which includes the development of best management practices for community water efficiency and conservation. Best management practices include water reuse, including harvesting rainwater and using grey water (North Carolina General Statutes § Session Law 143-355).

North Carolina also passed Senate Bill 163 (2014), which recognizes the beneficial uses of reclaimed water, including rainwater, for the future water supply of the state.In 2009, the N.C. Legislature passed State Law 243 authorizing changes made in the plumbing code to facilitate the use of cistern water in both residential and commercial buildings. The law prevents any state, county or local building code or regulation from prohibiting the use of cisterns for these applications.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

North Dakota

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in North Dakota. North Dakota requires construction projects to manage stormwater runoff: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Ohio

It is not illegal in Ohio to harvest rainwater and is encouraged in some areas with tax incentives as well as rebates.

Ohio allows rainwater harvesting, even for potable purposes. Private water systems that provide drinking water to fewer than twenty-five people are regulated by the Ohio Department of Health (ODH). Ohio also has a Private Water Systems Advisory Council within the ODH. The nine member council is appointed by the governor with the advice and consent of the Senate (Ohio Revised Code §3701.344; Ohio Revised Code §3701.346).

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Oklahoma

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Oklahoma.

House Bill 3055 (2012) created the Water for 2060 Act. The bill initiates grants for pilot projects, to serve as models for other communities in the state. Pilot projects may include, but are not limited to: community conservation demonstration projects, water use accounting programs, retrofit projects, school education projects, Xeriscape demonstration gardens, projects which promote efficiency, recycling and reuse of water, and information campaigns on capturing and using harvested rainwater and gray water.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Oregon

Rainwater harvesting is limited in legality in Oregon. Since there are such strict regulations that are actively enforced, it’s encouraged to seek local advice before installing any sort of system.

Rainwater harvesting is allowed in Oregon, but may only be done from roof surfaces. Oregon Revised Statute §455.060 allows for alternate methods of construction of rainwater harvesting systems. The Oregon Building Codes Division (BCD) has approved the use of rainwater harvesting systems as an alternate method to the state plumbing code. It created methods for both potable and non-potable systems.

Senate Bill 79 (2009) directs the BCD to increase energy efficiency, by including rainwater harvesting, in new and repaired buildings.Additional Resources: Oregon Smart Guide – Rainwater Harvesting

Pennsylvania

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Pennsylvania.

Penn State has one resource about it: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Rhode Island

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Rhode Island and is encouraged with incentives.

House Bill 7070 (2012) created a tax credit for the installation of cisterns to collect rainwater. Any individual or business that installs a cistern on their property to collect rainwater for use in their home or business is entitled to a state income tax credit of 10 percent of the cost of installing the cistern not to exceed $1,000. Each entity is allowed only one tax credit over the life of the cistern unless they are replacing an existing cistern with a larger cistern and have not received the maximum tax credit of $1,000. A cistern is defined as a container holding fifty or more gallons of diverted rainwater or snow melt, either above or below ground (Rhode Island General Laws § 44-30-28).

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

South Carolina

It is not illegal to harvest rainwater harvest in South Carolina nor are there any current state statues regarding it. 

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

South Dakota

It is not illegal to harvest rainwater harvest in South Dakota nor are there any current state statues regarding it. More information about the state of South Dakota’s water rights: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Tennessee

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Tennessee.

SB 2417 / HB 1850 (Enacted) Authorizes the use of green infrastructure practices within areas that have combined sanitary sewage and stormwater systems. Expands the definition of sewage system to include green infrastructure practices such as rain gardens and cisterns.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Texas

It’s completely legal and encouraged to harvest rainwater in Texas. There are tax incentives, rebates as well as other incentives based on your location in Texas for rainwater harvesting.

House Bill 3391 (2011) is one of the most far-reaching and comprehensive pieces of legislation regarding rainwater harvesting in recent years. Among its provisions:

Financial institutions may consider making loans for developments that will use harvested rainwater as the sole source of water supply.
Rainwater harvesting system technology for potable and non-potable indoor use and landscape watering is required to be incorporated into the design and construction of each new state building with a roof measuring at least 50,000 square feet that is located in an area of the state in which the average annual rainfall is at least 20 inches.
Rules regarding the installation and maintenance of rainwater harvesting systems that are used for indoor potable purposes and connected to a public water supply system are required to be developed, prior to this bill it could only be used for non-potable purposes. The rules must include criteria to ensure that safe drinking water standards are met and the water does not come in contact with the public water supply at a location off of the property.
A person who intends to connect a rainwater harvesting system to a public water supply system for potable purposes is required to give written notice to the municipality or the owner or operator of the public water supply system. A municipality or public water supply system may not be held liable for any adverse health effects allegedly caused by the consumption of water collected by a rainwater harvesting system that is connected to a public water supply system and is used for potable purposes if the municipality or the public water supply system is in compliance with the sanitary standards for drinking water.
Each municipality and county is encouraged to promote rainwater harvesting at residential, commercial, and industrial facilities through incentives such as the provision at a discount of rain barrels or rebates for water storage facilities. The Texas Water Development Board (TWDB) is required to ensure that training on rainwater harvesting is available for the members of the permitting staffs of municipalities and counties at least quarterly. School districts are strongly encouraged to implement rainwater harvesting systems.
A municipality or county is prohibited from denying a building permit solely because the facility will implement rainwater harvesting.
Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Utah

Rainwater harvesting is regulated with limited legality in Utah.

Utah allows for the direct capture and storage of rainwater on land owned or leased by the person responsible for the collection. According to Senate Bill 32 (2010), a person registered with the Division of Water Resources may collect and store no more than 2,500 gallons of rainwater. If unregistered, no more than two containers may be used, and the maximum storage capacity of any one container shall not be greater than 100 gallons (Utah Code Annotated §73-3-1.5).

The website to register with the Utah Division of Water Rights: here.

Virginia

It’s legal and encouraged to harvest rainwater in Virginia.

Senate Bill 1416 (2001) establishing the Alternative Water Supply Assistance Fund, providing income tax credit to individuals and corporations installing rainwater harvesting systems. However, money has not been allocated for these purposes.

Virginia also requires the development of rainwater harvesting and graywater guidelines to ease demands on public treatment works and water supply systems and promote conservation (Virginia Code Annotated § 32.1-248.2).Additional Resources: Virginia Rainwater Harvesting and Use Guidelines

Washington

It is only completely legal to rooftop rainwater harvest in Washington.

Learn more about Washington water rights: here.

Washington allows counties to reduce rates for storm water control facilities that utilize rainwater harvesting. Rates may be reduced by a minimum of 10 percent for any new or remodeled commercial building. However, the rate can be reduced more than 10 percent, depending on the county. Kitsap County’s Ordinance reduces surface and stormwater fees by 50 percent (Washington Revised Code §36.89.080).

Uses for harvested rainwater may include water closets, urinals, hose bibbs, industrial applications, and for irrigation purposes. Other uses may be allowed after approval by the authority with jurisdiction (Washington Revised Code §51-56-1623).In 2009, the DEQ issued an Interpretive Policy Statement clarifying a water right is not required for rooftop rainwater harvesting.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

West Virginia

It is legal to rainwater harvest using the rooftop of a home or business. The State of West Virginia provides public education materials on the state website: here. Water rights in West Virginia have a lot of statutes as well as regulation as well as other water regulations, the state has provided a resource: here.
Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Wisconsin

It’s not illegal to harvest rainwater in Wisconsin.

The State of Wisconsin promotes water conservation: learn more.

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

U.S. Virgin Islands

Since 1964, the U.S. Virgin Islands requires most buildings to be constructed with a self-sustaining potable water system, such as a well or rainwater collection system (U.S. Virgin Island Code Title 29 §308).

Get a quote today to start safely storing water.

Categories

California
Texas
Uncategorized
Recent Water News

Tanks Alot 30,000 Gallons water storage tank sale
Tanks Alot Pioneer Water Storage Tank Sale
June 26, 2017
Rainwater harvesting for livestock water tank
Rainwater Harvesting for Livestock in Texas
June 15, 2017
Rainwater harvesting rebates Austin Texas
Austin Texas Rainwater Harvesting Rebates
June 13, 2017
Pioneer WaterHarvest at Real Goods
Pioneer WaterHarvest Tanks are Now at Real Goods
June 1, 2017
fire responders fire tank
Water for Fire Protection in California
April 18, 2017
Calendar


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

crabapple said:


> California


Shorten for brevity.

crabapple, Great post and great information. Thank you for your reply. I am sure there are many folks on the forum that learned a lot from your post, I know I did. I discovered that some states even offer incentives and rebates, I did not know that. Once we settle on a location, I will be checking to see if a rebate is available in the area. Thanks again.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know when it comes to planning for shtf we want to be as comfortable as possible but it does seem reasonable to consider the change in water consumption too. Of course more is better but when my wife and I have lost power (Water), not considering livestock 7 gallons lasts us about 3 days. Granted a bath needs to be taken sometime which I have done with about a liter of water. I am going to have my pressure tanks set up for the house so I can manually fill them but more than likely there still won't be a dishwasher or a water heater so use will be substantially less. 

Again though, more is better.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

sgtusmc98 said:


> I know when it comes to planning for shtf we want to be as comfortable as possible but it does seem reasonable to consider the change in water consumption too. Of course more is better but when my wife and I have lost power (Water), not considering livestock 7 gallons lasts us about 3 days. Granted a bath needs to be taken sometime which I have done with about a liter of water. I am going to have my pressure tanks set up for the house so I can manually fill them but more than likely there still won't be a dishwasher or a water heater so use will be substantially less.
> 
> Again though, more is better.


Baby wipes are great for keeping clean. Even if they dry out the soap is still there. Just a tiny bit of water will make the as good as new. I always have a case of them for traveling, camping and power outages.


----------



## Seasoned-prepper (Aug 27, 2013)

Tmt... I think you have plenty at 90k... All we need to do is look back in time at how our grandparents lived... they didn't have these fancy showers... my pap lived with us for about 5 years at the end of his life... he never showered, always took a basin bath... couple gallons of water in the sink... I had to do it for a few months myself after I had a fall at work... I couldn't go up stairs to our shower... so I did the basin type bath... My dad grew up with no running water... they filled an old milk can twice a day and an extra couple times when their mom did wash... 10 gallon can... there was 6 of them... of course they had an outhouse... I know we all want to be as comfortable as possible after SHTF, but we don't need as much water as we use in our everyday lives now... that's my opinion...


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Seasoned-prepper said:


> Tmt... I think you have plenty at 90k... All we need to do is look back in time at how our grandparents lived... they didn't have these fancy showers... my pap lived with us for about 5 years at the end of his life... he never showered, always took a basin bath... couple gallons of water in the sink... I had to do it for a few months myself after I had a fall at work... I couldn't go up stairs to our shower... so I did the basin type bath... My dad grew up with no running water... they filled an old milk can twice a day and an extra couple times when their mom did wash... 10 gallon can... there was 6 of them... of course they had an outhouse... I know we all want to be as comfortable as possible after SHTF, but we don't need as much water as we use in our everyday lives now... that's my opinion...


Thank you for the info and the reply. I was just worried I would short the water needs for the family. I know in an emergency we could do / survive with less but for modern style living, I needed to know the 90,000 gallons would be enough. From the replies, I appear to be good.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I`m in the process of installing a new roof ,once its done I will put a rain water collecting system ,I plan to build a raise garden for vegetables and some potatoes I`m also going to try and get my well going .


----------



## Seasoned-prepper (Aug 27, 2013)

I know someone on here has talked about biosand filters before... I didn't find a specific thread about it... maybe someone else on here can find it... I know there's a bunch of videos on youtube about them and how to build one... 
I have often thought about what I'd do if we were faced with extremely dry conditions, which isn't common for my area, but you never know... I think we would have to reclaim as much water as we could... Here, I have an old hand dug well with a hand pump on it, so I never built a biosand filter... That may be a good idea for anyone that lives in an area that experiences really dry or drought conditions... That captured water from baths, showers, laundry etc. could be filtered and reused.. Probably have to be careful with bleach going into the filter because it actually works by good bacteria in the filter combined with the sand removing the bad particles... So, capture that used water into barrels or such... let it set until any chlorine dissipates, then run it through the filter??? Just thinking out loud here...


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Seasoned-prepper said:


> I know someone on here has talked about biosand filters before... I didn't find a specific thread about it... maybe someone else on here can find it... I know there's a bunch of videos on youtube about them and how to build one...
> I have often thought about what I'd do if we were faced with extremely dry conditions, which isn't common for my area, but you never know... I think we would have to reclaim as much water as we could... *Here, I have an old hand dug well with a hand pump on it, so I never built a biosand filter... *That may be a good idea for anyone that lives in an area that experiences really dry or drought conditions... That captured water from baths, showers, laundry etc. could be filtered and reused.. Probably have to be careful with bleach going into the filter because it actually works by good bacteria in the filter combined with the sand removing the bad particles... So, capture that used water into barrels or such... let it set until any chlorine dissipates, then run it through the filter??? Just thinking out loud here...


Even on a well it's a good idea to use a filter.


----------



## Seasoned-prepper (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes very true Miss Terri... we use the ceramic gravity flow filters to filter all our drinking water... but I wouldn't want to run bath or laundry water through it.. if I had one of those biosand filters I would pre filter with that and then through my ceramic filters... I wouldn't be afraid of drinking it...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Seasoned-prepper said:


> I know someone on here has talked about biosand filters before... I didn't find a specific thread about it... maybe someone else on here can find it... I know there's a bunch of videos on youtube about them and how to build one... .


https://www.google.com/search?q=bio...KAwP3UAhXCdj4KHdFbCMQQ7AkIOw&biw=1366&bih=662

https://knowledgeweighsnothing.com/make-a-diy-bio-sand-water-filter-for-safe-drinking-water/

http://www.offthegridnews.com/how-to-2/how-to-build-a-bio-water-filter/

https://www.treehugger.com/clean-wa...er-station-low-tech-clean-water-solution.html

I think is best is to screen the water though screen then cloth, before running it though biosand filter.
Lime or wood ash can help, but you need to clean the water after wards.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

sgtusmc98 said:


> I know when it comes to planning for shtf we want to be as comfortable as possible but it does seem reasonable to consider the change in water consumption too. Of course more is better but when my wife and I have lost power (Water), not considering livestock 7 gallons lasts us about 3 days. Granted a bath needs to be taken sometime which I have done with about a liter of water. I am going to have my pressure tanks set up for the house so I can manually fill them but more than likely there still won't be a dishwasher or a water heater so use will be substantially less.
> 
> Again though, more is better.


When my grandparents had their ranch (for 40 years), they never had running water. They did have a well just outside the house.

Bathing was what you see on the old movies. We bathed on Saturday afternoons, in a large elliptical shaped copper kettle.

They also had a wash stand with a basin just inside the door from outside in the kitchen where we washed our hands and faces.

My guess is that our daily showers and baths consume a significant portion of our water usage.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Way back when I lived in a small Town one of my jobs was to read water meters. 4,000 to 5,000 gallons was average for a month for family of 4. That's 33 to 41 gallons per person per day. Clothes washing, ice maker, washing vehicles and the dog, watering the lawn, cleaning out the roof gutters, water fights and teenagers spending most of the morning in the shower.

TEOFWAWKI I'd figure a gallon per person per day would be basic, 2 gallons a luxury.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> ...My guess is that our daily showers and baths consume a significant portion of our water usage.


It does for me. I have a glass of water with breakfast and another for supper. Another glass or two if I'm working outside on a hot day. 5 gallons for the daily shower?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

TheLazyL said:


> Way back when I lived in a small Town one of my jobs was to read water meters. 4,000 to 5,000 gallons was average for a month for family of 4. That's 33 to 41 gallons per person per day. Clothes washing, ice maker, washing vehicles and the dog, watering the lawn, cleaning out the roof gutters, water fights and teenagers spending most of the morning in the shower. TEOFWAWKI I'd figure a gallon per person per day would be basic, 2 gallons a luxury.


According to this el cheapo meter I have on my pump, I used 3900 gallons in the last 30 days....now all I gotta do is figure out where the hell all of it is going!!! Bo & Lilly don't drink that much!!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

TheLazyL said:


> Way back when I lived in a small Town one of my jobs was to read water meters. 4,000 to 5,000 gallons was average for a month for family of 4. That's 33 to 41 gallons per person per day. Clothes washing, ice maker, washing vehicles and the dog, watering the lawn, cleaning out the roof gutters, water fights and teenagers spending most of the morning in the shower.
> 
> TEOFWAWKI I'd figure a gallon per person per day would be basic, 2 gallons a luxury.


LazyL, thanks for the reply and the numbers. I am still well within the safety margin, so I think I am good to go. If a severe drought did happen, they would just have to go to a minimal usage plan (similar to the one you outlined in another post) but would still have a large reserve. In an absolute worst case they could recover water after it clears the final stage of the septic system (supposedly clean enough to drink) and put it back through the water filtration system, that would be the very last option, as far as I am concerned. I had calculated 36,000 gallon usage per year. If there was no rain by the start of the second year, conservation measures would be implemented. If there was no rain at the beginning of the third year, Severe restrictions implemented, If no rain the fourth year, SOL. I am weighing the option of a well, but I still don't like the idea of it being registered. 
Paranoia strikes deep in some of us.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Wouldn't water in a large tank go stagnant after a while?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Flight1630 said:


> Wouldn't water in a large tank go stagnant after a while?


A filter and aeration are all it needs. The water doesn't go bad.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> Baby wipes are great for keeping clean. Even if they dry out the soap is still there. Just a tiny bit of water will make the as good as new. I always have a case of them for traveling, camping and power outages.


Baby wipes leave me feeling sticky. I prefer the bath wipes, they are way better. They have a little scrub to them, they're a lot thicker & larger than a baby wipe too. We used them while we were working at the property & were covered in dirt & bug spray. You can get a good deal on them if you buy them in bulk on Amazon.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

tsrwivey said:


> Baby wipes leave me feeling sticky. I prefer the bath wipes, they are way better. They have a little scrub to them, they're a lot thicker & larger than a baby wipe too. We used them while we were working at the property & were covered in dirt & bug spray. You can get a good deal on them if you buy them in bulk on Amazon.


Where do you find those? I haven't seen them.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

terri9630 said:


> Where do you find those? I haven't seen them.


Try here........................

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...sprefix=bath+wipes,aps,233&crid=1550B068E1NOC


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

hiwall said:


> Try here........................
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...sprefix=bath+wipes,aps,233&crid=1550B068E1NOC


Thanks. I'll have to look around next time I'm at the store and see if I can find a pack locally. I know they aren't by the baby wipes, I guess maybe in the soap Isle? I haven't been down that one since I learned to make my own.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I've used these & have been pleased https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GTZH0PI/ref=twister_B00GTZH062?_encoding=UTF8&th=1

I've used a few different brands & there doesn't seem to be a big difference between them. I've found bath wipes locally by the adult incontenence supplies. If you can find the shower cap looking thing that has no rinse shampoo in it, they're a nice luxury. I've not used them personally but I've used them on bedridden people & they loved them.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> Wouldn't water in a large tank go stagnant after a while?


Micro's stagnant water need light & some heat & food.

Protists gain nutrition in a number of ways. According to Simpson, protists can be photosynthetic or heterotrophs (organisms that seek outside sources of food in the form of organic material). In turn, heterotrophic protists fall into two categories: phagotrophs and osmotrophs. Phagotrophs use their cell body to surround and swallow up food, often other cells, while osmotrophs absorb nutrients from the surrounding environment. "Quite a few of the photosynthetic forms are also phagotrophic," Simpson told Live Science. "This is probably true of most 'algal' dinoflagellates for example. They have their own plastids, but will also happily eat other organisms." Such organisms are called mixotrophs, reflecting the mixed nature of their nutritional habits.

Reproduction

Most protists reproduce primarily through asexual mechanisms according to Simpson. This can include binary fission, where a parent cell splits into two identical cells or multiple fission, where the parent cell gives rise to multiple identical cells. Simpson added that most protists probably also have some kind of sexual cycle, however, this is only well documente

https://www.livescience.com/54242-protists.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tmttactical said:


> In an absolute worst case they could recover water after it clears the final stage of the septic system (supposedly clean enough to drink) and put it back through the water filtration system, that would be the very last option,.


It would be tough.

You could get to the point where it's clear VERY easily (no sediment or solubles) and no bacteria, either.....

But what about the nitrites and nitrates? Think of them like salt water - - you can't make it safe by boiling, it's still salty after it cools down.

The other two concerns are pharmaceuticals and soaps. These pretty much go through any filter, as well.

The only way to make effluent "safe-er" is to let plants clean it. If you have a "reed bed" garden or a wetland, you can place baffles so that as the water flows through the system, the roots have their chance at filtering it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm 100% off-grid water right now, and have been for a while.

I have a large 3,000 gallon HDPE water tank that I filled in March with a "seasonal" spring. Here, it's the end of July and I thought it'd be empty by now....... I haven't removed a drop since I filled it! I've been getting 100% of my water from rainwater. I have four 315 gallon IBC totes against a shipping container near my cabin, 2 on the ground and 2 stacked. 

The two bottom are filled with spring water, the two top are filled with rainwater. I cycle the water in the top two. There are two more IBC totes adjacent to my cabin that get water directly from the down spouts. I pump the water from these to wherever I need it.

I use about 150 gallons of water a month. That's bathing, cooking, cleaning, drinking. The washing machine is by FAR the biggest hog. I always save the "rinse water" and it becomes "wash water" for the next load.

90,000 gallons is ridiculous. That would last me the rest of my life at this rate. You REALLY need to consider the cost of installing that much capacity.


I still have another 4100 gallons (1600, 1500, 1000) of water storage tanks I haven't installed yet. I'm in no hurry, because my 3,000 gallon HDPE tank hasn't been opened since I filled it - and fall will be here soon, so my spring will be going in a few months when it starts raining again.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I have no idae how much water we need.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

LincTex said:


> I'm 100% off-grid water right now, and have been for a while.
> 
> I have a large 3,000 gallon HDPE water tank that I filled in March with a "seasonal" spring. Here, it's the end of July and I thought it'd be empty by now....... I haven't removed a drop since I filled it!


Do you add anything to the water to keep it from going rank?

Just curious, how long you can keep it.

Jim


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> I have no idae how much water we need.


If you have water through your local city, you should be able to see it on the statements. If you have a well, that is a little trickier to calculate.

I wonder if a person could get a meter for their own well?


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

weedygarden said:


> I wonder if a person could get a meter for their own well?


I am on a well, I have my house , Wife and I, and a rental trailer, one single guy.

My water softener has a meter of sorts, Its a turbine wheel with magnetic digital output to the PCB, and says we average 80-100 gals a day,
Now I know some days we use more and days we use less, 
But thats probaly close.

We both shower almost everyday, laundry twice a week, drinking, watering outdoor plants, wash dishes once a week(when DW is full).

Flush toilets ....a lot. We're full of it..

Jim

Jim


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Why not fill everything with rain water off the roofs?


Someday...

Did you see that I said: "
.....of water storage tanks I haven't installed yet"..?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

phideaux said:


> Do you add anything to the water to keep it from going rank?
> 
> Just curious, how long you can keep it.


Just 1/2 cup of normal bleach per 500 gallons when filling it.

It should keep forever, really. It's in the shade. I don't think water goes bad.

I'll filter it through a Brita pitcher when I need to use it for drinking.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

In our house, we ran a little experiment years ago. First, we checked the history on our water bill. After deducting for irrigation, we found that our normal "burn rate" was around 35 gallons per day for two people. Then we shut off the water main and lived off our stored water for a weekend...we each took a sponge bath daily (thank goodness), and the burn rate came to six gallons per day per person. My point here is that there was a huge variation in consumption, depending on how we managed our water consumption. 

Personally, I like to plan for the worst, so I figure 35 gallons per person per day. I doubt we would go through water at that rate in an emergency or if things went downhill for an extended period of time, but that just means that the water I have on hand will last longer if I need to use it. That's a little over 25,000 gallons per year. I don't keep that much on hand, but I do have a roof water collection system that replenishes my supply each winter. I keep enough on hand to get through the dry season plus a little bit.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Why not fill everything with rain water off the roofs? I've always considered that the best water going.


My Apologies.... It was "timing"

I developed the spring first... rain gutters came a month later


----------

